# Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX



## Modders Vision (28. Mai 2012)

*Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Hallo Community,

ich besitze ein Canton Movie 60 CX (Canton Movie 60 CX 5.1 Lautsprecher-System silber:Amazon.de:Audio & Hifi) Surroundsystem. Die Anlage möchte ich mit meinem Pc und meinem iPod touch verbinden können. Nun brauche ich dafür nur noch einen Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel. Ich brauche 40m Lautsprecherkabel für die ich 50€ ausgeben will. Welche Kabel würden in diesem Budget liegen und trotzdem noch guten Klang bieten? Der Receiver sollte sich mit dem Pc verbinden und mit meinem iPod verbinden (evtl. über AirPlay) lassen. Zur Verfügung habe ich dafür höchsten 400€. Welcher Receiver liegt in dieser Preisklasse, aber bietet trotzdem noch guten Sound?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Als Kabel sollte dieses reichen, und bei dem Receiver würde sich dieser Yamaha RX-V473 anbieten


----------



## _chris_ (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Als Kabel sollte dieses reichen, und bei dem Receiver würde sich dieser Yamaha RX-V473 anbieten



Bitte kein CCA Kabel kaufen! Dies ist nämlich eine Mogelpackung! Es sieht aus wie Kupfer besteht aber aus Aluminium. Bereits beim verdrillen brechen einzelne Drähte ab. Mir wäre es das nicht wert.
Wenn du etwas Anständiges willst, dann nimm das. Hab ich mir demletzt erst 20m von gekauft, und finde es echt klasse! Doppelte Abschrimung und kein Kupfer das auffallend blitzt!


----------



## Modders Vision (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Danke für die Tipps, ich hatte immer an einen Receiver von Pioneer gedacht. Ist mir mit Yamaha in der selben Preisklasse mehr geboten?
Ist dieses Kabel auch schlecht, oder hat jemand schon einmal Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## The_Trasher (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, ich hatte immer an einen Receiver von Pioneer gedacht. Ist mir mit Yamaha in der selben Preisklasse mehr geboten?
> Ist dieses Kabel auch schlecht, oder hat jemand schon einmal Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


 
Steht doch schon wieder CCA drunter im Bild ! Bitte genau gucken  ( Wobei ich jetzt meinem Vorredner mal vertraue, müsste ich mal einen Vergleich wagen.....) Und 50 Meter Kabel für 12 € ?? Das kann nicht gut sein, ich würde einen Euro pro Meter rechnen. Ich denke das Kabel von _chris_ ist nicht schlecht.

Pioneer kennst du wohl von den großen DJ's mit Mischpults und Mixern mhm ? Die Marken allgemein nehmen sich nicht viel, der Yamaha ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Das Kabel wäre ja das gleiche was ich rausgesucht hatte ( war wohl schon spät ), dann vielleicht eher das Kabel. Bei Pioneer könntest du diesen nehmen


----------



## Modders Vision (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ok, ich sollte echt mal besser lesen...
Ich denke auch, dass das Kabel von _chris_ ein ziemlich gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat. Es hat auch nur gute Bewertungen.
Ich bin in Sachen Hifi ein absoluter Neuling aber ich finde den Yamaha auch super, jedoch wäre es gut, wenn es den auch in Silber gäbe.
Ist die Anlage die ich besitze eigentlich wirklich gut? Ich glaube ich wurde da beim Kauf etwas übern Tisch gezogen.


----------



## The_Trasher (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaub mein Onkel hat die gleiche rumstehen. ( Allerdings noch mit Grafikequalizer ( Pioneer  ) und was weiß ich .... ) Was hat du gezahlt ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Silber ist irgendwie Mangelware oder man zahlt mehr Yamaha RX-V573. Du meinst jetzt sicherlich das 5.1 Boxensystem?


----------



## Modders Vision (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ich nehme doch lieber Schwarz, silber sieht irgendwie Billiger aus. Ja genau das meine ich, das Canton Movie 65 CX. Ich habe es mir anfang des Jahres für 90€ gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## The_Trasher (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Naja neu bekommst du sie für 150 €. Allerdings brauchst du nen Receiver. Das billigste Angebote mit nem anständigem Receiver ( Yamaha RX-V371 ) kostet dann schon 379 €. Besser als Logidröhn sind sie im jedem Fall und normal geht sowas auch nicht kaputt. Einziges Problem das ich mir vorstellen könnte, was beim Vorbesitzer passiert ist, ist Clipping. ( = Zu geringe Verstärkerleistung, bedeutet Hochtöner gehen kaputt, hört man häufig leider erst wenns zu spät ist... )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

In Silber ab 170 Taler. War vielleicht kein Schnäppchen aber noch ok


----------



## Modders Vision (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat die hier und meinte damals, die ist mindestens so gut wie meine...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ich würde das 120er doch etwas in Front sehen


----------



## Modders Vision (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

@The_Trasher: Wie kann es zu Clipping kommen?

Kabel nehme ich jetzt die.
Aber bei dem Receiver überlege ich noch...
Yamaha oder Pioneer?
Warum hat Pioneer zwei Drehschalter und Yamaha nur einen und dafür mehr Knöpfe?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> @The_Trasher: Wie kann es zu Clipping kommen?
> 
> Kabel nehme ich jetzt die.
> Aber bei dem Receiver überlege ich noch...
> ...



Wenn die Drehregler wie mein Denon belegt sind dient der eine für das Umschalten der Tonquellen, beim Yamaha wird es eben mit den Tasten umgeschaltet


----------



## Modders Vision (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Dann glaube ich nehme ich lieber den Yamaha, oder welchen würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ich finde das mit den Drehregler nicht schlecht


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Daran solltest du aber nicht festmachen welchen Receiver du nimmst .... 

Schau dir die Feature Liste der beiden Receiver an, und vorallem die Anzahl der anschlüsse, dann schätze ab was du brauchen könntest und was nicht. In der preisklasse dürften die sich kaum was nehmen. 

Und lass dir nix einreden wegem dem OFC ( Vollkupfer ) und dem CCA ( Kupfer beschichtetes Alu ) einreden, wenn du deine Kabel ohnehin nur einmal verlegst und dann in ruhe lässt kannst CCA nehmen, ich hab auch teilweise CCA Kabel und mal hand aufs Herz, das CCA Baumarkt Kabel bricht genauso wenig wie mein teures OFC Kabel, und bei mir liegen die nicht einfach nur rum, also meine CCA Kabel haben teilweise 4 umzüge mitgemacht. 

Ob OFC oder CCA ist ne glaubensfrage, gibt auch manche die behaupten es gäbe nen Klangunterschied


----------



## _chris_ (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*



dfence schrieb:


> Daran solltest du aber nicht festmachen welchen Receiver du nimmst ....
> 
> Schau dir die Feature Liste der beiden Receiver an, und vorallem die Anzahl der anschlüsse, dann schätze ab was du brauchen könntest und was nicht. In der preisklasse dürften die sich kaum was nehmen.
> 
> ...


 
Klangunterschiede gibt es keinesfalls, aber wenn einzelne Drähte beim verdrillen brechen, würde es mich schon nerven. Sowas habe ich nämlich auch schon genervt. Und ne Mogelpakung ist es sowieso, warum gaukeln sie einem Kupfer vor un lassen nicht das blanke Alu da?


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ich hab ja keine ahnung was du dir andrehen lassen hast oder ob du so nen grobmotoriker bist, aber beim verdrillen ( was eigentlich ne Totsünde ist ) is bei mir auch nie was gebrochen. 
Mogelpackung ? Da steht doch groß immer dabei CCA, Cooper Clad Aluminum, hat unter anderem was mit dem Korrosionsschutz zu tun, ein CCA Kabel korrodiert nicht so schnell wie nen reines Alu Kabel ( ja das gibts auch ) wer einem was vorkaukelt sind die Shops wenn sie schreiben Kupferkabel CCA.
Und wenn du nach der Mogelpackung gehst dann kannst dich überall aufregen. z.b "vergoldete" Stecker. Der Goldanteil in der Legierung ist verschwindet gering, nen großteil ist Nickel ( auch NI/AU genannt ) wenn die aus reinen Gold bestehen würden, dann wären zum einen die Kosten immens hoch weil die Produktion und das Gold verdammt teuer sind, und zum anderen ist Gold dermassend weich das nach 20 mal rein und rausstecken das Gold abgeschürft sein dürfte. Auser bei der Hartgold oberfläche da kommt dann aber noch Kobalt dazu und man kann die oberfläche nur im Galvanischen verfahren herstellen, wird extremst Teuer ( und der Goldanteil liegt da auch nur bei 10-15% )


----------



## _chris_ (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*



dfence schrieb:


> [...] ein CCA Kabel korrodiert nicht so schnell wie nen reines Alu Kabel ( ja das gibts auch ) wer einem was vorkaukelt sind die Shops wenn sie schreiben Kupferkabel CCA.


 
Dann seh ich doch einen Sinn darin. Ich denke dann geht CCA doch in Ordnung, wenn es bei dir so lange gehalten hat. Du hast garantiert mehr Erfahrung als ich mit meinen 17 Jahren


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ich würd mal sagen, solange wie du alt bist  

Ne ma ernsthaft Alu draht wird auch in der Computertechnik z.b eingesetzt wo es heist kosten zu drücken, bsp CPU´s die Pins sind mit dem Silizium über haarfeine drähe verbunden, man nennt das Bonden, früher wurden ausschlieslich Golddrähte genutzt dafür, heute ist man soweit das man auch Alu Drähte mit Chem NI/AU ( Ni = Nickel, AU = Gold, Chem Ni/AU nennt man das in der Elektronik branche wenn etwas "vergoldet" wird mit "Weichgold" Galvanisch Gold wenns mit Hartgold veredelt wird ) nutzt fürs Bonding, das drückt massiv die kosten und erfüllt seinen zweck genauso. Und wenn man sich die Dimensionen betrachtet ( ein Bonding draht ist bei Alu 18µm dick ) wenn das wirklich so brüchig wäre dann müssten die ja beim verarbeiten schon reißen.  

Btw, mein Wissen kommt daher das ich in der Elektronik Branche lang genug gearbeitet hab und ich damit viel zu tun gehabt hab.


----------



## Modders Vision (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nochmal wegen der Kabellänge nachgemessen und ich bräuchte 45m, also nehme ich am besten gleich 50m. Ich möchte pro meter maximal einen euro oder weniger ausgeben. Welches kabel wäre für mich sinnvoll?


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

z.b 
Wentronic Lautsprecherkabel transparent 50 m Spule, Querschnitt 2 x 2,5 mm² Lautsprecherkabel: Audiokabel Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

oder mal selbst schauen
Audiokabel Kabellnge ab 10 m Preisvergleich | Audiokabel - Preise bei idealo.de

2.5mm² wenn du CCA nimmst, und lass dich nicht irre führen, meine Anlage dürft mehr wert haben als jene von dennen die hier nach OFC Kabel geschriehen haben, und ich nutz selbst CCA Kabel was 50cent den Meter gekostet hat.


----------



## Modders Vision (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Auf was sollte man dann beim Kauf von Audiokabel achten?


----------



## _chris_ (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Das der Querschnitt groß genug ist (wenn nicht auch das nur ein Mythos ist). Wenn man da oft läuft vllt noch eine gute Abschirmung. Aber du sitzt wahrscheinlich mehr als rumzulaufen beim Musikhören/TV schauen  Eine Markierte Litze ist auch immer gut, sonst wird es sehr nervig die Kabel richtig anzuschließen.



			
				dfence schrieb:
			
		

> 2.5mm² wenn du CCA nimmst, und lass dich nicht irre führen, meine Anlage dürft mehr wert haben als jene von dennen die hier nach OFC Kabel geschriehen haben, und ich nutz selbst CCA Kabel was 50cent den Meter gekostet hat.



Ich für meinen Teil habe nicht nach OFC geschriehn. Weil das finde ich sogar schwachsinnig, wobei mir der Sinn nach CU Kabel nun auch fraglich ist.


----------



## Modders Vision (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Die Kabel werden einmal verlegt und damit hat sich das bis ich von Daheim ausziehe. Wir haben beim Umbau von meinem Zimmer überall Leerrohre verlegt, durch die die Kabel dann durchkommen, also läuft man auch nicht drüber. Ist ein feinadriges eigentlich wirklich besser?


----------



## troppa (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Das der Querschnitt groß genug ist (wenn nicht auch das nur ein Mythos ist). Wenn man da oft läuft vllt noch eine gute Abschirmung. Aber du sitzt wahrscheinlich mehr als rumzulaufen beim Musikhören/TV schauen  Eine Markierte Litze ist auch immer gut, sonst wird es sehr nervig die Kabel richtig anzuschließen.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil habe nicht nach OFC geschriehn. Weil das finde ich sogar schwachsinnig, wobei mir der Sinn nach CU Kabel nun auch fraglich ist.



In der Preisklasse würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Den Unterschied würdest du mit den Lautsprechern nur sehr schwierig feststellen können. Für mich käme CCA allerdings nicht in Frage, dann lieber einen Durchmesser kleiner und OFC... Früher hab ich statt CCA einfach ne 100m Rolle 1,5 mm² starre Kupfer-Stromleitung aussem Elektronikmarkt genommen, kostete zwar ein wenig mehr als CCA aber weniger als OFC.
Der Durchmesser hat in erste Linie mit der zu überbrücken den Strecke und mit der benötigten Leistung zu tun. Hier in dem Fall würde ich schon 2,5 mm² auf jeden Fall für die Rear-Speaker nehmen, für unter 3 m sollte es theoretisch auch 1,5 mm² tun.

Dann wird sich dir der Sinn von Silberkabeln auch nicht erschließen. Hatte mal die Ehre auf der Highend das große KS 3038er von Kimber hören zu dürfen (Zugegeben mit MBL Reference, Wilson Audio Maxx , und Umgebungsgeräuschen). Aber... seitdem hat sich in Sachen Kabel allgemein bei mir einiges getan...



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Ist ein feinadriges eigentlich wirklich besser?



Nein, es lässt sich nur besser verlegen, vom Qualitätsaspekt wären wenige große und massive Stränge besser allerdings hier irgendwie fehl am Platz. Die Kabel wären dann teuerer als die Boxen und AVR zusammen...


----------



## Joel-92 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Meint ihr nicht dass ein 400 € Receiver für die recht billigen Lautsprecher (5.1 für 150 € neu) etwas oversized ist? 
Da könnte der Receiver mit besseren Boxen einen wesentlich besseren Klang liefern. Da würde für diese Boxen doch auch ein 200 € Receiver reichen? 
Und beim Kabel ist es das gleiche, da tut es auch ein günstiges bei günstigen Lautsprechern. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Modders Vision (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ist diese Anlage eigentlich besser als meine?
Könnte ich als Boxenkabel also auch eine normales Stromkabel verwenden, wenn ich nur zwei Adern davon verwende?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht dass ein 400 € Receiver für die recht billigen Lautsprecher (5.1 für 150 € neu) etwas oversized ist?
> Da könnte der Receiver mit besseren Boxen einen wesentlich besseren Klang liefern. Da würde für diese Boxen doch auch ein 200 € Receiver reichen?
> Und beim Kabel ist es das gleiche, da tut es auch ein günstiges bei günstigen Lautsprechern.
> Was meint ihr?



Sicherlich hätte ein günstigeres Modell gereicht, nur der TE wünschte Airplay und da geht es erst in dem Bereich los.
Zwischen den Systemen sehe ich keinen großartigen Unterscheid, Bestückung und Leistung ist scheinbar gleich. Ich würde da doch bei dem Lautsprecherkabel mit 2,5mm² bleiben


----------



## Modders Vision (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ich habe noch einmal überlegt, was ich wirklich brauche. Auf AirPlay kann ich auch verzichten. Der Receiver soll auch nur für Musik sein evtl. noch für Games. man soll ihn am Pc anschließen können und er soll vom Sound her das maximal von meinen Boxen rausholen.
Wäre gut wenn ihr mir meine andere Frage auch noch beantworten könntet.


> Ist diese Anlage eigentlich besser als meine?
> Könnte ich als Boxenkabel also auch eine normales Stromkabel verwenden, wie das Angehängte verwenden, wenn ich nur zwei Adern verwende?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Hatte ich doch:



> Sicherlich hätte ein günstigeres Modell gereicht, nur der TE wünschte Airplay und da geht es erst in dem Bereich los.
> *Zwischen den Systemen sehe ich keinen großartigen Unterscheid, Bestückung und Leistung ist scheinbar gleich.* Ich würde da doch bei dem Lautsprecherkabel mit 2,5mm² bleiben


 
Wenn Airplay nicht so wichtig ist kannst du ja durchaus eine günstigere Version des Receivers greifen


----------



## Modders Vision (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ok, ich werde mich dann mal nach einer Günstigen alternative umschaun'.
Aber bekomme ich mit normalen Stromkabeln die maximalen Töne? Oder gibt es da billigere Audiokabel, die das selbe können?


----------



## Heuamöbe (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ich würde das Kabel von Thomann nehmen und mir über über Kabel generell keine Gedanken machen. 2,5 mm² Kupfer sollten für alle Belange reichen. 

Das Kabel, das Troppa ewähnt hat kostet einen vierstelligen Betrag...  (Voodoo)


----------



## Modders Vision (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Receiver und Lautsprecherkabel für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Gut, dann kann ich mir das Kabel ja schon guten Gewissens kaufen, wenn ich wegen dem Receiver nachgeschaut habe, melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## Modders Vision (9. Juli 2012)

_Sorry für Dopppelpost._


----------



## Modders Vision (13. August 2012)

*Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Nach langem Überlegen und Ausprobieren, bin ich darauf gekommen, dass ich das maximum aus der Anlage rausholen kann, wenn ich sie wie im Anhang beschrieben aufbaue.
Nur weis ich nicht, ob man so einen Switcher, wo ich zwischen Sourroundanlage (Sub, Center, 4 Speaker) und 5.1 Soundsystem (zwei Speaker oben rechts) wechseln kann.
Um von 3,5mm Klinke auf normales Audiosignal zu switchen verwende ich einfach Y-Kabel und schneide die Cich-Stecker ab, dann verbinde ich die jeweiligen Lautsprecher jeweils mit Masse und Lautsprechersignal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Das mit dem Doppelpost tut mir echt leid und wird nicht noch mal vorkommen._


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

von wo willst du auf welches Gerät. Es gibt ja quasi für alles Adapter. Du willst vom PC auf 2 Anlagen umschalten können?


----------



## Modders Vision (2. November 2012)

So in der Art ja. Ich möchte beide Anlagen am Audioausgang vom Pc anschließen und dann über einen Switcher zwischen meinem 2.1 Subwoofersystem und meinem 5.1 System switchen können. Dabei dachte ich schon daran mir so etwas selbst zu bauen, aber gibt es einen Großen Qualitätsverlust, wenn ich das ganze mit einem Schalter mache?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Gehe doch vom PC aus mit dem analogen Ausgang auf das 2.1 und beim Receiver spest du das Signal per opt / Coax Digital ein. So müßte man es nur an der Soundkarte einstellen. Deine Idee hätte eh einen Pferdefuß, du müßtest quasi 3 Schalter nehmen oder auch im Soundkartenmenü umschalten ( nur bringt es nix da der Receiver analoges 5.1 als Eingang bietet )


----------



## Heuamöbe (2. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Ich denke auch, dass es am Einfachsten sein wird, die Soundkarte als Umschalter zu benutzen. Welche Soundkarte hast du denn? Bei den Xonars ist es zum Beispiel so, dass sie gleichzeitig ein analoges und ein digitales Signal ausgeben können. Dann schaltest du halt jeweils das System an, mit dem du hören willst.


----------



## Modders Vision (2. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Ich glaube meine Idee wurde von euch etwas fasch verstanden.
Ich möchte das ganze ja wie folgt verbinden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze nochmal erklärt:
In meinem Pc werkelt eine Onboard Soundkarte vom Gigabyte P55A-UD3. Ich besitze ein 2.1 Subwoofer-System und meine 5.1 Canton Movie CX. Ich möchte also an mein Mainboard das 2.1 Subwoofer-System anschließen und an den Ausgang des Subwoofers die beiden Boxen des 2.1 Systems und die 4 Satelites, Sub und Center des Canton Movie CX anschließen. Hier möchte ich jedoch dann Switchen können zwischen Canton Movie CX und 2.1 Lautsprecher. Hierfür hatte ich mir überlegt, dass ich alles durch einen Kippschalter mit 3 Pins (oder evtl. auch zwei dieser Schalter) verbinde. Den Qualitätsverlust, der duch die Schalter entsteht dürfte man bei der Anlage eh nicht hören.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Ich verstehe mittlerweile nur noch Bahnhof. Mach mal Bilder von beiden Anschlußterminals. Aber so wie du es willst wird das nix, wenn muss das Signal gleich am PC getrennt werden wie zb mit einem Y Klinkenadapter. Existiert denn jetzt ein Receiver für das 5.1?


----------



## Modders Vision (2. November 2012)

Nein, es existiert kein Receiver für das 5.1 Surroundsytem. Ich wollte ja den Sub als Receiver verwenden, das habe ich auch schon einige Male ausprobiert und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Kann ich das etwa nicht so machen?


----------



## Heuamöbe (2. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Aber selbst wenn du den Verstärker des 2.1-Systems benutzen möchtest, hat dieser doch nur Ausgänge für 2 Satelliten. Wenn ich da durchzähle fehlen dir Anschlüsse für die rear-Satelliten des 5.1-Systems und den anderen Subwoofer kannst du auch nicht anschließen. 
Ich verstehe bei der Aktion nicht ganz, worauf du hinaus willst. Es spricht doch nichts dagegen beides einzeln anzuschließen. Oder willst du dir das Geld für den Receiver sparen?

Edit: Bzw. wenn du den 5.1-Subwoofer als erstes anschließt fehlt der Ausgang für den anderen Sub. Außerdem kannst du den 5.1.-Subwoofer wieder nicht ohne Receiver anschließen. Also: Welche Funktionen erhoffst du dir, wenn alles angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Modders Vision (2. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Ich dachte, dass man mit Lüsterklemmen nicht nur ein Kabel zu einer Box anschließen könnte, sondern auch zwei Kabel zu zwei Boxen. Und dann benutze ich noch so einen Adapter und verbinde den 5.1 Sub über einen Y-Adapter.


----------



## troppa (2. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

So wie du das vorhast würde es nur funktionieren, wenn der Sub vom 5.1 System ein Pre-Out hätte. (Was ich in dieser Preisklasse bezweifele) Sonst würde es dir über kurz oder lang entweder die Endstufe vom 5.1 Sub oder den 2.1 Sub zerlegen.

Dann brauchst du sowas hier gibts auch als Cinch. (Einfach das 2.1 System auf Kopfhörer und die Frontlautsprecher des 5.1 Systems auf Lautsprecher oder umgekehrt. Beim Cinch einfach Output als Input benutzen.)
Wenn beide Soundsysteme ausschaltbar sind, reicht doch auch so ein Y-Kabel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Wenn du das Signal vom Sub abgreifst ist es Mono wenn der keine Weiterleitung für normale Boxen besitzt. Wie schon erwähnt fehlen auch die restlichen Kanäle. Warum kauft man so ein System wenn man an der Basis geizt, da hätte man gleich ein 5.1 System für den PC nehmen müssen wobei dort auch das Problem des 5.1 Sounds auftreten würde


----------



## Modders Vision (3. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Dann wird das so wohl nichts, wie ich mir das gedacht hatte...
Aber welcher Receiver holt das Maximum aus meiner Anlage raus, bei einem Super Preis leistungsstarke Verhältnis? Wichtig ist nur, dass an den Receiver die Canton Movie CX passt und dass man meinen pc als Input Signal hernehmen kann. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da was gutes empfehlen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Öhhmm, so etwas hatte ich vor vielen Monden schon gepostet. Dort kann man es per opt. / Coax Digital anklemmen wie auch schon einmal erwähnt. Schau edoch einfach erneut auf Seite 1


----------



## Modders Vision (3. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Ich habe mir den Thread schon mehrere Male komplett durchgelesen, aber damals habe ich viel zu viele Ansprüche an den Receiver gestellt.
Ich habe mich mittlerweile selbst schon bei Pioneer und Yamaha umgesehen, jedoch weis ich bei manchen Sachen nicht für was die gut sein sollen... 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann brauche ich für meine Anlage einen 5-Kanal Receiver. Also was Stereo ist, weis ich, aber 5-Kanal ist doch besser als Stereo, oder?
AirPlay, 3D-Ready, HDMI und sowas brauche ich gar nicht, weil ich keinen Fernseher besitze und das ganze nur an meinen Pc angeschlossen wird, und ich glaube nicht, dass ich da irgendwie überflüssigen Schnickschnack wie HDMI (was ohnehin noch vollkommen unausgereift ist) brauche. Wenn ich mir eine DVD/BlueRay am Pc anschaue, dann höre ich den Sound doch übers Canton Movie CX, wenn ich den REceiver an habe.
Aber ich weis einfach nicht welchen Receiver ich nehmen soll, mehr als 200€ wollte ich dafür eigentlich nicht ausgeben...


----------



## Joel-92 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

z.B. Onkyo TX-SR 313 (schwarz) | AV-Receiver | Hifi | Home Entertainment | hoh.de oder Yamaha RX-V373 titan | AV-Receiver | Hifi | Home Entertainment | hoh.de

Kannst dich ja einfach mal bei den Online Shops bei den AV-Receivern umschauen. 
Mehr als 1-2 Geräte pro Hersteller in deiner Preisklasse gibt es eh nicht. 

Da vergleichst dann einfach, was dir da am besten gefällt. Kleine Unterschiede gibt es z.B. die einen haben einen HDMI-Anschluss mehr oder beim einen fehlt die USB-Buchse etc. musst dann halt schauen was du brauchst und auf was du verzichten kannst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Hätte man es im Vorfeld gewußt hätte man gleich 5.1 System für den PC nehmen. Vielleicht mal im lokalen Handel schauen nach Restposten usw. da könnte man dann vielleicht mit der Summe bequem hinkommen. Auch auf dem Marktplatz ein Gesuch erstellen wäre eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Modders Vision (8. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Gibt es keine Receiver, die sich nur auf Ton spezialisieren?
Das Problem ist, dass der kauf damals sehr spontan war und ich damals noch nicht genau wusste, wie viel ein Reciever kostet...

EDIT:
Kann ich nicht sowas in der Art nehmen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2012)

*AW: Canton Movie 60 CX installieren*

Der Verstärker ist aber nur Stereo, das wäre etwas sinnfrei bei 5.1. So etwas sollte es doch schon sein


----------



## Modders Vision (16. November 2012)

*Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Danke, dass hilft mir schonmal sehr weiter, vom Preis her entsprechen die ja auch komplett meinen Vorstellungnen.
Ich neige vom Design her eher zum Pioneer oder Denon. Von den Funktionen eher zum Onkyo und Yamaha.
Die Frage ist nur noch Denon, Onkyo, Pioneer oder Yamaha, welcher Receiver bietet am meisten für das Geld?
Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Ich selber nutze schon über 10 Denon und hatte früher auch öfters Yamaha wie auch Onkyo. Mit letzterem hatte ich auf Haltbarkeit nicht so die allerbesten Erfahrungen. Ich würde da zwischen Denon oder Yamaha entscheiden. Vielleicht mal den Gang zum lokalen Hifi Dealer antreten und mal zur Probe hören und mal begrabbeln ob es gefällt.


----------



## Modders Vision (19. November 2012)

*AW: Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Dann Tendire ich zurzeit eher vom Denon, da ich den echt super finde, auch dass man den iPod anschließen kann 
Das mit dem Quick-Select (Musik, Film, Zocken, MP3 Player/Handy) finde ich auch super gemacht
Aber ich muss mal schauen, wo es bei uns in der Nähe den nächsten Hifi Dealer gibt, meint ihr, dass es so etwas auch im MediaMarkt gibt?

~~~~~~~~UPDATE~~~~~~~~​
Heute war es dann endlich mal so weit, da ich eh in der Stadt war, habe ich auch direkt mal in einem HiFi Laden vorbei geschaut. Die Beratung war wirklich super, nur bin ich auf folgendes Ergebnis gekommen:
-Onkyo TX-SR313 war für 199€ da, wobei die ja von der Haltbarkeit her nicht so gut sein sollen...
-Pioneer VSX-422 soll derzeit nicht mehr verfügbar sein -> Alternative: Pioneer VSX-527
-Yamaha RX-V373 ist ein Auslaufmodell und war nicht im Laden
-Denon AVR-1312 war nicht da -> Alternative: Denon AVR-1513
-Dann wurde mir in dem Preissegment noch der Pioneer VSX-S300 empfohlen, aber der hat keinen USB-Anschluss, also fällt der schon mal raus!

Insgesammt finde ich Pioneer VSX-422 und Pioneer VSX-527 nicht schlecht, da alles vorhanden ist, was ich benötige, auch das Design gefällt mir vor allem in silber total gut.
Der Onkyo soll laut Beratung ein super Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis haben, aber das mit der Haltbarkeit macht mich hald bisschen nachdenklich und das Design ist Okay, aber nicht unbedingt so schön...
Zu Yamaha kann ich nur insgesammt sagen, dass diese Receiver in silber wirklich gut aussehen, jedoch finde ich das Design von Pioneer schöner.
Beim Denon AVR-1312 und Denon AVR-1513 weis ich nicht welcher besser ist...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch mal helfen, weil ich das echt sehr schwierig finde da eine Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Den Denon 1513 finde ich ziemlich spartanisch, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es dir reicht da wäre der 1312 etwas umfangreicher aber ein Vorjahresmodell ). Zu dem Pioneer kann ich so nix sagen da ich nie einen Amp von denen besessen hatte ( der Pioneer VSX-527 würde mir persönlich am ehesten zusagen ). Ich persönlich empfand Onkyo als nicht so langlebig. Ideal wäre mal den Denon, Yamaha und Pioneer mal direkt im Laden zu vergleichen von der Bedienung, Klang usw.


----------



## Modders Vision (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Erst mal vielen, vielen Dank dafür, dass du mir immer sofort antwortest und mich mit deinen Tips belehrt 
Ich würde derzeit eher zu Pioneer tendieren, aber ich weis einfach nicht, welcher der Beiden Pioneer Receiver und welcherder beiden Denon besser für mich wäre.
Ich schreibe einfach nochmal was ich alles brauche:
-anschlüsse für sub, 4satellieten, 1center
-toslink anschluss für die verbindung mit meinem Pc
-und klinken input um iPod und Handy (Motorola Motoluxe) zu verbinden

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja nochmal deine Tipps geben, weil ich bin da jetzt echt ratlos... Würde mich sehr drüber freuen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Beim Pioneer würde ich den 5xx nehmen und beim Denon eher den älteren 1312, sind beide besser ausgestattet als die Gegenstücke. Für Klinke müßte man einen Klinke to Cinch Adapter nehmen da bei beiden kein passender Anschluß ist, wie wohl bei der Masse der Geräte. Der Pioneer würde aber Airplay ermöglichen


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde eher den Pioneer VSX-527 nehmen, wobei der Denon auch verdammt gut ist...
Funktioniert es, dass ich das Audiosignal vom Pc zum Receiver mit einem Toslinkkabel übertrage?
Mein Handy werde ich dann wohl eher mit einem Chinch to Klinke Kabel verbinden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Sollte gehen da der opt. Eingang zuweisbar ist lt. Datenblatt. Das Ei Phone sollte über USB möglich sein


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Dezember 2012)

Meinen iPod touch lässt sich einfach mit AirPlay verbinden und meinen Androiden kann ich dann einfach mit einem Chinch to Klinke Kabel anschließen. Also wenn ich meinen Pc über ein Toslinkkabel  mit dem Receiver verbinde, dann gibt der Receiver das Audiosignal vom Pc an das Conton Movie 60 CX weiter, oder?
Wie sieht das mit den Schnittstellen eigentlich beim Denon aus? Lässt sich das bei dem genauso wie beim Pioneer regeln?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Bei dem kleinen Denon wäre eine Dockingstation von denen nötig.


> Dock Control-Schnittstelle für den Anschluss einer optionalen Denon Docking Stations für iPod und Netzwerk


Den Rest soll der Denon lt. Beschreibung aber auch bieten ( ist trotzdem kein Ausstattungswunder ). Ich würde mich da aber im Vorfeld genau beim Händler schlau machen was die Geräte wirklich können da ich hier nur Beschreibungen von Händlern habe die auch mal Falschaussagen beinhalten können


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal über die mir zur Auswahl stehenden Receiver informiert und bin nun auf folgende Dinge aufmerksam geworden:
Zum Denon AVR 1312: Hier finde ich es sehr erschrecken, dass manche beim besseren Modell, AVR 1612 von erheblichen Sorftwarefehlern reden...
Über den Pioneer VSX-527 sagen manche, dass das Menü unübersichtlich und schlecht struktureirt wäre. Auch von Fehlfunktionen wird berichtet. Die Einrichtung und die Software soll der absulute Albtraum sein.
Der Denon AVR-1513 macht mir laut Kundenrezensionen den Besten Eindruck, wobei er auch noch nicht so viele Rezensionen, wie die anderen Receiver hat...
Kann ich eigentlich den Receiver auch über den HDMI Anschluss mit meinem Pc Bildschirm verbinden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Es sind aber nur 2 Leute die damit nicht klarkamen, die Masse ist ja soweit zufrieden. Wenn es umgekehrt wäre würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen, und ob es nicht sogar Fehler von den Usern waren kann man dort schwerlich herauslesen. Man muss sich im Klaren sein das man dem Preisbereich irgendwo Abstriche machen mus. Alles was mit der Bedienung zutun hat kann man schwer nachvollziehen da man nicht weiss ob die schonmal was ähnliches hatten oder einfach nur zuviel erwarteten. Ich kann natürlich nicht für jedes Modell aus deren Programm eine detailierte Empfehlung geben da ich ja nicht jedes Gerät selbst besessen hatte / habe. Dann nimm das Gerät wo du das beste Gefühl hättest.
Wie das dort genau mit dem HDMI Kabel klappt kann ich so jetzt auch nicht genau sagen, ich denke aber über den Rückkanalausgang müßte es klappen wie bei jedem TV auch


----------



## Modders Vision (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche Receiver für Canton Movie 60 CX*

Gibt es mitlerweile schon wieder neue Modelle, die besser sind als die alten?
Oder gibt es die alten jetzt billiger, weil es schon neue Modelle gibt?


----------

